# Help identify a tile in the UK



## TonyHart (Feb 13, 2011)

I need to identify the make and style of this tile. Can anybody help me?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, Its either a Redland Regent tile or a Marley Bold Roll tile, both are still in production, the best way to find out is to take a tile out and see who the maker is on the back, it will be one or the other.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## TonyHart (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for that English Roofer. I had looked at those 2 tiles, but I wanted another opinion. I am pretty sure its the Marley Bold Roll. Looking on there website, they do not seem to supply the Bold Roll anymore. Where can I track them down in a matching colour? I need just under 600 for the roof next door.

EDIT: It looks like the Marley bold rollis no longer available. Apparently the Sandtoft Bold Roll will lock into the Marley tile and is a very similar tile. Has anybody used the Sandtoft along with the Marley, and how did it work out?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

TonyHart said:


> Thanks for that English Roofer. I had looked at those 2 tiles, but I wanted another opinion. I am pretty sure its the Marley Bold Roll. Looking on there website, they do not seem to supply the Bold Roll anymore. Where can I track them down in a matching colour? I need just under 600 for the roof next door.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like the Marley bold rollis no longer available. Apparently the Sandtoft Bold Roll will lock into the Marley tile and is a very similar tile. Has anybody used the Sandtoft along with the Marley, and how did it work out?


Yes I think your right, the best thing to do is to go to your local roofing merchant and ask for a sample tile for the colour, just try for the nearest match.
You will be very lucky to find 600 second hand tiles of this colour but eBay is worth a look.
Good luck
Dave


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Take a tile out and see who the producer is on the back, it will be one or the other.


----------

